# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  بدست آوردن شماره سریال اصلی برای انواع هاردها

## bps20590

لطفا کسی کامپوننت یا تکه برنامه ای برای بدست آوردن شماره سریال اصلی هارد سراغ داره ؟

----------


## SYNDROME

دوست عزیز شما همین سوال را بارها در سایت مطرح کرده اید و کار شما بر خلاف قوانین سایت است.
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A7%D8%B1%D8%AF
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A7%D8%B1%D8%AF
اگر باز هم مشکلتان حل نشد کلمه "سریال هارد" را جستجو کنید.
موفق باشید

----------

